# The LC9s is banned from the safe!



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was dry fire training with my Laserlyte 9mm training cartridge in the garage last night and doing quite well at hitting my reflective targets. I lined up for one last shot before I quit. The gun went click but the laser didn't flash. I tried it again and nothing. I popped the laser out of the LC9s and into another 9mm handgun and it worked just fine. I gave it one more try in the Ruger and nothing, I did notice that the click of the striker seemed muted.

This morning I called the good folks that I bought the gun from and explained the situation. They told me to bring the gun in and we would work something out.Long story short, I told the manager that I really lost confidence in a gun that had only been to the range twice before it failed. He said he would give me full credit on the returned gun towards whatever gun I wanted to pick out.

$160 later I have a replacement that I can count on without a doubt in my mind.

GW 

:smt077I


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Your LC9 you could have broken it's firing pin. I don't dry fire any of my handguns without a snap cap for this very reason. All firearms can have problems and Ruger has one of the best warranty services in the business. You should have given them call they would either fix or replace your gun. I have three hundred rounds through my LC9s Pro and this gun is a tac driver and this gun is going nowhere I can tell you. I never put faith in a mechanical device, they are all subject to breakage or bad ammo. I put faith in myself only. Ruger would have fixed it right or given you another pistol. Don't dry fire guns without snap caps. If your training laser doesn't stop the firing pin properly it could have caused the problem, don't know. I would have taken the laser out and tried a pencil see if it flung out then you would have known. My guess is the firing pin broke if the laser didn't go off. My guess is the laser is not supporting or stopping the firing pin enough and with continued use it broke. What did you end up buying?


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I was dry fire training with my Laserlyte 9mm training cartridge in the garage last night and doing quite well at hitting my reflective targets. I lined up for one last shot before I quit. The gun went click but the laser didn't flash. I tried it again and nothing. I popped the laser out of the* LC9s *and into another 9mm handgun and it worked just fine. I gave it one more try in the Ruger and nothing, I did notice that the click of the striker seemed muted.
> 
> This morning I called the good folks that I bought the gun from and explained the situation. They told me to bring the gun in and we would work something out.Long story short, I told the manager that I really lost confidence in a gun that had only been to the range twice before it failed. He said he would give me full credit on the returned gun towards whatever gun I wanted to pick out.
> 
> ...


I've had issues with getting my laserlyte cartridge to work consistently with my SR9 & SR9c 's; never had an issue with it going bang with a live round thou!

So what is the "replacement that I can count on without a doubt..." ??

and did you have doubts about the LC9s before the incident mentioned here ??


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So, what did you get in it's place?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Page 15 of the LC9s owners manual states that dry firing the gun (no mention of a snap cap) is not going to hurt the gun. The 
laserlyte is built to act like a snap cap and cushion the firing pin. The gun was tested at the gun store with live ammo and it failed the test. I have no issue with Ruger or their guns, I just am not going to carry that particular model.

The replacement is a sweet little G43 which I wanted to buy when I settled for the less expensive LC9s.

GW


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Page 15 of the LC9s owners manual states that dry firing the gun (no mention of a snap cap) is not going to hurt the gun. The
> laserlyte is built to act like a snap cap and cushion the firing pin. *The gun was tested at the gun store with live ammo and it failed the test*. I have no issue with Ruger or their guns, I just am not going to carry that particular model.
> 
> The replacement is a sweet little G43 which I wanted to buy when I settled for the less expensive LC9s.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, I missed the part in the Op where you said the gun had failed with live ammo...

I too was considering the LC9s (I love my SR9's) as a smaller alternative to my SR9c for EDC, but have decided to go with the P938 instead...

Thanks again!


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Glock guns, you should have no problem with the Glock they are awesome guns. I can tell you I was a Glock armorer and you still should not dry fire the Glock just like the Ruger without snap caps. I can tell you that dry firing a Glock a lot and I mean a lot will peen the small ledge in the front of the firing pin. It takes a lot of dry firing to do that to a Glock firing pin. Both the Ruger and the Glock with the striker triggers require dry firing for take down, so the small amount is not an issue for either pistol. Your heart was set on the Glock 43 from the beginning and that's what you should have purchased from the start. As for the Ruger LC9s they are also awesome guns and I was debating between the two when I purchased the Ruger and I'm a Glock guy. I went with the Ruger Pro and I can say I'm really happy with the choice I made, so much so I found a new LC9 hammer firing gun for cheap money and bought it. I have no problems with the hammer LC9. I don't see an issue at all with the trigger, in fact I think the striker LC9s trigger is a bit too light for defensive purposes. These are not range guns, these guns are small hide out defense pistols. The Glock trigger is heavier than the Ruger and a bit more conducive to defensive use. Good luck with the Glock.


----------

